# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Survivalist Communities and Clubs???

## onewheelbiting

I have read a few posts and don't see much about clubs that hold rights of use to large tracks of land should the state of our nation go south in a hand bag. I was wondering if any like minded people had formed a club and if so where? How much land do they have and is there basic natural services(ie flowing water, lakes, open areas to garden, and so on)? I know of a club on the Kentucky Tennessee border that is 1250 acres but I am not sure of the details. All I know is they are limited to 250 members and that they have everything, even a 500 yard firearms range. What the root of my question and post is, is there anything online like this I can sign up to use? I mean $2000-$3500 a year is reasonable for a setup like those other people have. Oh yeah they have a heli-pad, some kind of solar powered well system, gravity fed showers, and some other kewl stuff that a single family couldn't do. Help me out is "The Morris Group" the only people offering this?

Keith

----------


## Rick

Ooh. I sure hope you aren't talking about militia groups. If you are, I'd like to know where they are, too. So I can avoid them.

----------


## onewheelbiting

Nope I am talking about people who understand the need for a place to gather food, raise crops, hunt, enjoy nature, and be prepared for whatever could come. Also make a great place to take horses to ride and camp.

----------


## Sourdough

Is not every town and every community (even Los Anchorage) a coming together for common good, the common survival. What is different about 300 people paying $3,000.- per year for retreat dues, and people paying $3,000.- in property tax, for police protection, fire protection, Etc. 

Why not move to Kansas....lot's of grain, cattle, wild game, few people, low taxes, and farmers are true "PROFESSIONAL SURVIVALIST"..........?????

----------


## Rick

"ALASKA PHILOSOPHER And TEACHER" 38 Years Experience contact:

Stick with me, Hopeak. I think we can parley you into some big money. I see your name in lights, baby. I'll have my people call your people. :Big Grin:

----------


## onewheelbiting

Let's see here when the power goes out in LA they will be able to survive? I don't see that happening. I see mass graves and filth everywhere in that picture. I also see people shooting people over pork and beans. The club I found near here has trap shoots during the summer, horsemanship weekends, and other neat things. I was just wondering if anything else like it was out there? And I said I would be willing to pay $2000-$3500 to be a member of something like that that is within 3/4 tank of fuel from 99% of places I could be. I think they are $2500 the first year and like $2000 the second, $1500 the third and maybe $1000 there after. Not Sure. It also has the benefit in my mind of having some lakes and ponds that they say are stocked. It's on a deep water river.....and it's big 1250 acres of preserve. They have Wild Hogs, Deer, Turkeys, and I am sure tons of small game all for members to hunt. I know there are more details and rules for them. Like on horse weekend no ATV's on trails, I know they don't allow 2wd ATV's or Dirt bikes at all. Just neat things to make their club very backwood's like. but only a hour from Nashville

----------


## Elkchsr

This has been one of histories ways for population control

It's happened time and again over the millinia

Is it a sad reality... Yep

Is it a good reality... Depends on your outlook on the health of a nation from the slovenly

----------


## Rick

Gosh, where were you when the lights went out in New York? Twice? Once in 1977 and again in August 2003. The Western states got hit in 1996. As far as I know, New York is still on the map. :Embarrassment:

----------


## onewheelbiting

reply they went out for a short period of time. If the dollar feel it would be like Moscow in 1993 no power for 7 month except for a very small area of the city and no power outside of that.....Ask a Russia who lived thru that how many people shot each other over wood trim from houses to burn. How many people were dead in dumpsters....Moscow is still on the map but 50K people died there from 1993-1994 due to lack of services.

----------


## Rick

1. I don't know any Russians that lived through that. 
2. I give up. How many were shot? 
3. I give up. How many were dead in dumpsters? (do they have dumpsters in Russia?)

I really do give up. This has become quite pointless.

EDIT: It would be good to offer up your sources for those numbers

----------


## Beo

Well since the soviet union is gone, the iron curtain fell, who gives a crap. When it happens here I'll deal with it then, till then I prepare for the next up coming disaster and as always I'll make it through, superior mind-superior attitude and good skill sets all make the survivalist strong. I'm in the suburbs so when it hits we head the kin folks and set up on our tract of land and defend what's ours and help selected people, then move off in time to our cabin on the lake (if its still there) or stay put as the situation dictates.

----------


## corndog-44

I'm a dead man walking...I just don't know it. Back in 1944 when I was born we had no electricty. People today are living without it. All of our early ancestors lived without it. Damn the electricty went out...Hey hon, did ya pay the electric bill?  :Frown:

----------


## Elkchsr

The fall of Russia happened because they were communist to start with (this ideology won't stand on its own when people become to lazy, not much different than all the welfare recipients in this country)

Their economy wouldn’t stand the hits it was taking trying to keep up with us monetarily

As long as to much socialism doesn't permeate this country, there aren't to many hits we can’t take which we can't rebound from (the only one I'm aware of right now is the caldera under Yellowstone blowing its top and covering the country in ash plus making it unbearably cold for most of the states)

There’s a bigger picture your missing here young man and the news media is fueling your rage with the propaganda you’re obviously buying into

Maybe you should take a couple years, sit back, do a little more research and study on the topics your so angry with.

See if you can find the truth, instead of lashing out at others that won’t buy into your rhetoric

One little bit of wisdom I will impart to you...

Democrats, Socialism, Communism are all varying degrees of the same thing (every one puts into the pot and supposedly every one gets an even cut... Never has worked when you add the human equation to it, but on paper, they are the best systems out there)

----------


## dilligaf2u2

And what makes you think once these places are known of, you will be safe from hords of armed, starving, desperate people? Good luck!

Don

----------


## Pixielou55

Hello

I am looking for a survivalist community as I think our ountry is going to get to be an imossible place to live and survive. This past week showed me that, although I have felt that something very bad is going to happen since 1995. Well since the liberals have entrenched socialism into our society in the past weeks, I think only strong communities will be able to exist. I live in Minnesota, but am willing to move. Anyone have any ideas?

How about the Morris Group that someone mentioned here in KY/TN - do they have a website or e-mail address to contact them?

Thanks.

----------


## laughingbeetle

What happened this past week that shows you the country is going to end up in a state of anarchy?

----------


## crashdive123

> I have felt that something very bad is going to happen


That's because you haven't gone to the Introduction section of the forum and done a proper introduction.

----------


## Rick

Welcome Pixie. How about hiding out in our introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

Just curious but if you think our country is going to be impossible to live in why Kentucky (it is part of our country) and where would be better than home?

----------


## Rick

See? The Moderators are on top of things. We posted at exactly the same time. Are we good or what?

----------


## crashdive123

I was thinking that great minds think alike.....but that can't be it.

----------


## laughingbeetle

colonies of moonbats..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## SARKY

> Is not every town and every community (even Los Anchorage) a coming together for common good, the common survival. What is different about 300 people paying $3,000.- per year for retreat dues, and people paying $3,000.- in property tax, for police protection, fire protection, Etc. 
> 
> Why not move to Kansas....lot's of grain, cattle, wild game, few people, low taxes, and farmers are true "PROFESSIONAL SURVIVALIST"..........?????


The difference is this, (and I have spoken to a lot of cops in the area) When the SHTF they, if they aren't on duty, are staying home to take care of their family. The same goes for the firefighters. But then most of these people don't live in the town/city they work in.

----------


## crashdive123

> The difference is this, (and I have spoken to a lot of cops in the area) When the SHTF they, if they aren't on duty, are staying home to take care of their family. The same goes for the firefighters. But then most of these people don't live in the town/city they work in.


While I'm sure that there is anecdotal evidence to your claim (maybe it's because they don't live in the city), I believe that far more first responders would rush to do their job and try to stabalize any situation.  Look at NYPD and FDNY during the attacks of 9/11.  I realize that there were reports during Katrina of NOPD members taking off or even participating in the chaos, but those numbers, while making a compelling news story, were relatively small.

----------


## mcfd45

Not disagreeing with you Crash but those are two very different scenarios compared with the SHTF.  Katrina happened in NOLA a city known for corrupt government.  The scenario presented left many officers, firefighter, EMTs with no place to live.  The smart thing for them to do would be to go to work and have all needs met.  
9/11 was for the most part an isolated incident in NY.  The city ordered them to work.  
When the SHTF I may go to work,  I may not.  It depends on if I know I will get home from work.  What is going on?  Is their a cure for it (Bioterrorism)?
Is it an isolated event that will not spread out?  
It is something that we will not know until it happens.  

Not saying you are wrong, just saying that the circumstances in those scenarios were unique.
Jeff

----------


## crashdive123

That was my point.  They were two entirely different situations...and yes, in most emergencies personnel that are deemed essential will be on some sort of mandatory recall.  We look back now at NYC and say it was isolated.  We didn't know it at the time, and yet most first responders did their job.  In New Orleans the hurricane was something that people had time to prepare for and most first responders did their job (even with the corruption that they were famous for).  There will always (maybe often) be examples of individuals that do not do their job, but IMO for the most part they will.

----------


## Sarge47

Here's something to think about since this seems to be a spin-off of my earlier thread "Did you ever stop to consider..."  Ask yourself the following questions:

1.)  What would it take for a complete GLOBAL breakdown to occur, not just in America as then other countries would want to come in & take over?

2.)  What do you really know about any of the people who post on here about their groups, their "safe places", etc.?  Anybody ever read the book:  "Helter Skelter?"

3.)  If this ever did happen, who could you really trust? :Cool:  :Confused:

----------


## mcfd45

> Here's something to think about since this seems to be a spin-off of my earlier thread "Did you ever stop to consider..."  Ask yourself the following questions:
> 
> 1.)  What would it take for a complete GLOBAL breakdown to occur, not just in America as then other countries would want to come in & take over?
> 
> 2.)  What do you really know about any of the people who post on here about their groups, their "safe places", etc.?  Anybody ever read the book:  "Helter Skelter?"
> 
> 3.)  If this ever did happen, who could you really trust?


One word.  Pandemic

We average a pandemic every 60 years.  We are WAY overdue.  With our modern means of transportation a somalian could sneeze at noon and by midnight it could be on the guy serving me a whopper.

----------


## crashdive123

<<scribbles in notebook - under "Reasons not to eat in fast food joint>>  Guy in fast food joint potentially contaminated.

----------


## SARKY

We (meaning the U.S.) are the consumers of the world. When we start cutting back on our consumption the rest of the world feels it because we don't make a lot of the things here in the US that we consume. So those countries that do make these products feel the squeeze. If/when our economy collapses the rest of the world (at least the manufacturing nations) will go down with us. The 3rd and 4th world won't be affected, at least not until the next world war breaks out. Then everyone will be in hell!

----------


## Sarge47

> One word.  Pandemic
> 
> We average a pandemic every 60 years.  We are WAY overdue.  With our modern means of transportation a somalian could sneeze at noon and by midnight it could be on the guy serving me a whopper.


So the whole world crashes?  So what happened here in the US 60 years ago?  I was alive in 1949 & don't remember any GLOBAL  TOTAL BREAKDOWN, not to mention one in country other than the Polio epedemic, but then the Saulk vaccine came out and no one was bugging out!  Then there was the "Atom Bomb scare" & some people were building bomb shelters that they never used!  What ARE you talking about? :Confused:

----------


## mcfd45

I am talking about a plague type bug.  The sort of thing that will end up with the government telling you you aren't allowed to leave town.  The sort of bug that kills off a third of the worlds population.

----------


## klkak

Two things are for certain:

*T*he *E*nd *O*f *T*he *W*orld *A*s *W*e *K*now *I*t will happen. (TEOTWAWKI)

*W*hen *I*t *D*oes *I* *W*ont *B*e *H*ere. (WIDIWBH)

----------


## SARKY

> I am talking about a plague type bug.  The sort of thing that will end up with the government telling you you aren't allowed to leave town.  The sort of bug that kills off a third of the worlds population.


Great..... more room for the rest of us! It's the them that are gonna die, right? Not us?

----------


## Sarge47

> I am talking about a plague type bug.  The sort of thing that will end up with the government telling you you aren't allowed to leave town.  The sort of bug that kills off a third of the worlds population.


...you said "every 60 years", remember?  Who/ what are your sources for all of this knowledge?  Especially about the "plauge bug"?  Where are you getting your info? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

Wait a minute.  A third of the world's population is killed by some sort of pandemic every 60 years?  Alrighty then.

----------


## Sarge47

> Wait a minute.  A third of the world's population is killed by some sort of pandemic every 60 years?  Alrighty then.


wasn't there a movie about that with Dustin Hoffman.....? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

I was thinking Andromeda Strain, but that was just a town.  You're probably right.

----------


## laughing beetle

Crash, your work as an exterminator wouldn't extend towards colonies of moonbats, would it?? ...... people are getting stranger by the day.

----------


## crashdive123

I have several business accounts and I am always asked if I have something strong enough for a pesky co-worker.  Hmmmm diversification. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laughing beetle

Heh, yeah.... must be something in the water for people to be wigging out so badly.  ooohhh... another conspiracy theory... something in the water... yeah... SNERRTTT!!!  Probably Jim Beam...LOL!

----------


## mcfd45

60 is just an average.  our last pandemic was the spanish flu of 1917.  it killed 50 million in 6 months.  As to where i get my info it is advanced disaster life support ADLS, MCI drills, continuing training in the casualty transport system CTS,I mean its not like i'm on any sort of special response team or anything :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Sarge47

> 60 is just an average.  our last pandemic was the spanish flu of 1917.  it killed 50 million in 6 months.  As to where i get my info it is advanced disaster life support ADLS, MCI drills, continuing training in the casualty transport system CTS,I mean its not like i'm on any sort of special response team or anything.


1917 was a lot longer than 60 years ago, & what was before that?  The black plague?  they didn't have anywhere near the medical science back then that we have today.  I'm playing "devil's advocate with you for a reason.  Did you read Stephen King's:  "The Stand"?  A group of military scientists devise a "Super-Flu virus" as a weapon's grade germ warfare agent, but it gets away from them.  One guard at the gate decides he isn't going to stay there so he splits; runs home, grabs his family, infecting them as well, then proceeds to help spread the virus all over the place. :EEK!:   That's why the towns get locked down, to stop the spread of infection/contamination.  Better a few should die than millions...or so the theory goes.  Let's face it, if you caught the bug, you're going to die anyway, why kill others?  Besides, there are other things that can spread across the country as well, like paranoia. :Cool:

----------


## mcfd45

> 1.)  What would it take for a complete GLOBAL breakdown to occur, not just in America as then other countries would want to come in & take over?
> 
> :


Besides my "paranoid" answer, anybody else have an answer for this question.

----------


## The Shadoran Nomad

What you describe is something that I am planning to set up in the next couple of years after my nomad lifestyle is over and I have learned the skills to function off the land. I'm hoping that the Shadoran community will grow a bit more by then to support me as Shadoran its still an emerging concept. It would be nice to have one on each nation wouldnt it?   :Smile:

----------


## Riverrat

Actually the last meeting I was on said that with modern travel, the amount of face to face meetings, and the vast majority of people now living in cities, a pandemic would/could be 2-3 times as bad as the 1917 flu was. I did not get a chance to ask where the statics came from, but it was a provincial lecture I was attending....This is not just deaths, it is sickness as well, and yes, maybe I am a bit paranoid, but I do have N95 compatible masks in my kit.

----------


## Nativedude

> Corndog-44 wrote:*I'm a dead man walking...I just don't know it. Back in 1944 when I was born we had no electricity. People today are living without it. All of our early ancestors lived without it. Damn the electricity went out...Hey hon, did ya pay the electric bill?*


You are right Corndog, but there are a LOT of people that would not know what to do or how to act without electricity. They are so accustomed to having everything at their finger-tips that without elec. for an extended period of time, there would be, most likely, a general state of panic.

Then there are those would would take advantage of the situation. Looters, rapists, muggers, etc. With the occurrence of rising crimes (especially at night) people would become more paranoid and incidents of random killings would rise under the guise of _"I was afraid they (who ever they shot) was going to kill, rob, rape me"_, so I shot to protect me/my family.

So, when there is a breakdown of, what most consider, the basics, there surely will be a breakdown of society and those who would take advantage!

----------


## wildography

> Besides my "paranoid" answer, anybody else have an answer for this question.


Well, in keeping with the "no politics/no religion" rule, I'll just say that - hypothetically -if millions of people were to instantly disappear from all around the world, the SWHTF, resulting in TEOTWAWKI, big time!

----------


## bulrush

> Here's something to think about since this seems to be a spin-off of my earlier thread "Did you ever stop to consider..."  Ask yourself the following questions:
> 
> 1.)  What would it take for a complete GLOBAL breakdown to occur, not just in America as then other countries would want to come in & take over?


Wall Street has a saying: "When America sneezes, the world gets a cold." America is seen as a financial and industry leader, hence the saying.

----------


## bulrush

> One word.  Pandemic
> 
> We average a pandemic every 60 years.  We are WAY overdue.  With our modern means of transportation a somalian could sneeze at noon and by midnight it could be on the guy serving me a whopper.


I have to disagree here. I think your data is mostly based on the time before antibiotics and modern plumbing. Many of the "pandemics" were based entirely on poor health and sewage issues. Like cholera epidemics in highly concentrated cities. Bubonic plage (multiple instances).

We (western countries including the US) have most bacterial issues under control via prevention and planning. So the biggest threat right now are mutant viruses, like bird flu, and bad influenza, or terrorists with smallpox. In Mar 2008 and Feb 2009, I had a bad case of the flu. I stayed home from work all week in both cases. Now that's very unusual for me. The last time that happened to me was 20 years ago. And in both years (2008, 2009) I had my flu shot in October. 

Just goes to show you the flu shot does not always hit a bullseye for prevention. They can only put 4-5 variations of the flu in the shot for some reason.

----------


## bulrush

> ...if millions of people were to instantly disappear from all around the world, the SWHTF, resulting in TEOTWAWKI, big time!


Sorry. I can't stay away from those bean burritos!

----------


## Riverrat

For the H5N1 virus there is no antibiotics, or any thing else to prevent it, yet. This is just one of many virus that are being look at as a possible pandemic. There are a lot of antibiotic resistant strains out there now. That is one of the reasons it is so hard to get certain antibiotics now. 
We have the problem of sanitation under control, at least to our standards, here, but in other parts of the world, no they don't. It is to easy to catch a disease or virus in any number of countries and bring it back with you. The worst of it is with modern transportation, it can be here before you even realize you are sick, thus you do not even know you are a carrier.

----------


## mcfd45

One thing most people don't know is that we have no remedy for a virus.   Antibiotics are only good for bacterial infections.  Yes it is true we do have antivirals, but you must take them within a very short time from exposure (less than 48 hours).  Most viruses show no symptoms within the first 48.  antivirals also beat the living snot out of you.  you are tired, weak, lazy, fatigued, etc. I have taken antivirals for work exposures and let me tell you by the 4th day you begin to think whatever bug you rubbed up on might not be to bad.  We do have drug resistant bacteria now, and it is making it extremely hard to cure the infections.  so please make sure you take ALL the pills in your antibiotic prescription.
Jeff

----------


## Scoobywan

trying to go with the original topic... 

For the money you'd pay joining a community you could in theory buy some land out in the wilderness, in most places that land is pretty cheap because you're so far off from the cities.  There are parts of doing that that would not be good for everyone.  One of the reasons I haven't pursued a cabin in the middle of the woods is the fact of school districts, I for one don't want to give the government a reason to come in and take my kids because they're not learning "what they need to learn".  

Now to the topic that this thread has come to, I honestly think the biggest "plague" to hit the world is indifference.  For the most part in society, your an outcast if you don't really care to drive the SUV with the spinning rims, or if you don't want to live in a 20 room mansion.  People don't care to cut down acres of wilderness to build condos, or pave the forests so we can get to the next state an hour quicker.  In our grand attempt to give ourselves and our children these great lives, we are starving our grandchildren before they're even here.  Or I guess in some of our cases starting our great-grandchildren.  :Smile: 

As usual, it's my opinion, take it or leave it.

----------


## grundle

This is a topic near and dear to my heart.  I started relatively successful group called the New District Colony.  After getting a core group of people we took to calling our selves the NewDist Colony of the Midwest.

For some reason nekkid Germans kept showing up which forced us to close down the society  :Frown:    To this day we still can't figure out how it went so wrong

----------


## crashdive123

Now that there’s funny, I don’t care who you are.  God bless the little pygmies in New Guinea.

----------


## Riverrat

Oh man...had to read it twice...funny!

----------


## Rick

Nekkid Germans, huh? Sort of gives that old salute a new twist doesn't it?

----------


## Styric

> That's because you haven't gone to the Introduction section of the forum and done a proper introduction.


 :Lol: Classic

----------


## Styric

> <<scribbles in notebook - under "Reasons not to eat in fast food joint>>  Guy in fast food joint potentially contaminated.


Dang! You are a funny cat (I mean wolf)!

----------

